# اختيار المواد في مراحل تصميم منتج



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

اختيار المواد في مراحل تصميم منتج​​
دمج اختيار المواد في مراحل التصميم :
•يتم دمج عملية اختيار المواد في غالبية مراحل تصميم منتج ولكن بدرجات مختلفة. 
•في المراحل الاولى مدى التفصيل في صفات المواد يكون قليل وكلما تقدمنا في المراحل نحو عملية الانتاج يتطلب منا أن نفصل صفات المواد بدقة أكثر وبطرق علمية. ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*ومثال على ذلك....*

في المراحل الاولى من مراحل التصميم قد يتطلب منا أن نختار بين ​معدن أو بلاستيك ​
أما في المراحل المتقدمة قد يتطلب منا أن نختار أي نوع من البلاستيك. ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*اختيار المواد عملية مستمرة*

•​- اختيار المواد للمنتج هو عملية مستمرة تماما مثل عملية مراحل تصميم أي منتج ,فمن خلال استعمال المنتج بعد انتاجه وخلال خدمته قد تظهر لنا بعض المشاكل في عمل المنتج النابعة من المواد .
المنتج قابل للكسر بسهولة ؟​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*لكي نحصل على المادة المطلوبة...*

​•​*على المادة أن تمر مراحل معالجة *​​•​*تقسم مراحل معالجة المواد الى قسمين:* ​​ •** معالجة أولية – مواد خام طبيعية تحول الى مواد خام **صناعية – مواد هندسية – وتتم قبل استخدام المادة في **انتاج منتج. *​ •** معالجة ثانية – مواد خام صناعية تحول الى منتج.*


​​​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*اعتبارات في عملية اختيار المواد لمنتج*

•* مقاييس* – طول, قطر, الوزن..... 
•* أمان للمستهلك* – غير سام, غير مشع, ضد التكهرب, لا يؤذي... 
•* صيانة* – معالجات خاصة مثل الدهان,تنظيف, تصليح... 
•* الثمن* – لكي يكون مناسب للمستهلك 
•* التركيب* – كيفية توصيل المركبات معا. 
•* سهولة الاستعمال* – الملمس, طريقة خزن المنتج
*• درجة الحرارة والطاقة* – ما هي درجة الحرارة التي يعمل بها المنتج, هل يجب ان يكون عازل للحرارة أم موصل جيد.... ما هو استهلاك المنتج للطاقة؟
• *التأثير على البيئة* – هل نضر بالبيئة بتصنيع المنتج؟ هل يمكن استخدامه مرة اخرى؟ 
• *الجمال *– تؤخذ بالحسبان اعتبارات الشكل الخارجي 
• *ملاءمة *– ملاءمة المنتج للمنتجات السابقة المشابهة له. 
• *جدول زمني* – الزمن المقدر لإنتاج النموذج الاولي​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*صفات المواد*

•الفيزيائية : والتي تنبع من مبنى المادة : الكثافة, الكتلة 
•المعادن وسبائكها ذوات كثافة عالية​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*الصفات الميكانيكية*

•تتعلق باستجابة المادة للقوى التي تؤثر عليها. 
•بامكان القوى أن تكون قوى ضغط, سحب, قص أو فتل.​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*المتانــــــــــــة*

•مدى صمود المادة في وجه قوى خارجية دون ان ينكسر أو يتشقق. 
•أهمية هذه الصفة تدخل في العديد من المنتجات: 
•الجسور والمباني , السيارات , الدراجة..... ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*الصلابــــــــــــــــــــــــة*

•تصف مدى مقاومة المادة لتكوين بها شق أو للخدش ,مقاومة للقص أو للتآكل . 
• 
•المعادن وسبائكها صلبة ومتينة 
•المواد الخزفية صلبة 
•البوليميرات غير صلبة نسبيا​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*المرونــــــــــــــــة*

•عند تعرض المادة لقوة خارجية قد تغير من شكلها – مدى رجوع المادة الى شكلها الاصلي عند توقف تأثير القوى هو المرونة. 
• 
•المعادن والسبائك قليلة المرونة. 
• 
•مما نصنع اللدرجة للقفز الى البركة؟ ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*اللدونـــــــــــــــة*

•عند تعرض المادة لقوة خارجية قد تغير من شكلها –عدم رجوع المادة الى شكلها الاصلي عند توقف تأثير القوى هو اللدونة. 
•المعجونة 
•العلكة ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*قابليـــة السحـــــب*

•تعبر عن قدرة المادة على الاستطالة أو التقلص عندما تؤثر عليها قوة معينة – يمكن مطها وتصميمها من جديد. 
• 
•الألومينيوم والنحاس ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*الصفات الكيميائيـــــــة*

•تصف هذه الصفات رد فعل المادة عند تلامسها مع مواد أخرى وبذلك يتغير مبناها. 
• 
•الصدأ والتآكل 
•الذوبان 
• 
•البوليميرات غير فعالة من ناحية كيميائية 
•المواد الخزفية خاملة من ناحية كيميائية​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*الصفات الحراريــــــــــة*

•تتعلق بردود فعل المادة نتيجة تغير درجة الحرارة وانتقال الحرارة عبرها. 
• 
•التوصيل الحراري , التمدد الحراري 
•درجة حرارة الانصهار أو التبخير 
•المعادن وسبائكها موصلة جيدة للحرارة 
•البوليميرات رديئة التوصيل الحراري 
•للمواد الخزفية درجة اصهار عالية جدا​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*صفات كهربائية ومغناطيسية*

•قدرة المادة على توصيل ونقل التيار الكهربائي. 
• 
•المقاومة الكهربائية 
•المعادن وسبائكها موصلة جيدة للكهرباء 
•البوليميرات رديئة التوصيل الكهربائي 
•المواد الخزفية رديئة التوصيل الكهربائي 
• 
•قدرة المادة للاستجابة لحقل مغناطيسي ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*صفات صوتيــــــــــة*

•استجابة المادة لأمواج الصوت التي تصل اليها. 
• 
•مادة ناقلة للصوت 
•مادة عاكسة للصوت 
•مادة ممتصة للصوت ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*صفات بصريــــــــــة*

•استجابة المادة للضوء 
• 
•انعكاس الضوء 
•تمرير الضوء 
•ابتلاع الضوء ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*في المرحلة الأولى من مراحل التصميم ...*

•في هذه المرحلة يتم تحديد: 
•
• الحاجة من المنتج 
•المتطلبات – ضرورية ومرغوبة . 
•الظروف التي سوف يتم استعمال المنتج فيها. 
•جمهور المستهلكين للمنتج. 
•وبناء على ذلك نختار مجموعة من المواد الملاءمة ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*اعتمادا على ما حدد في المرحلة الاولى ....*

• نفحص بعض الاعتبارات للمادة المستعملة بشكل عام وعلى سبيل المثال: 
•الحجم 
•مدى الامن التي توفرها 
•تكلفة 
•مدى الراحة في الاستعمال - و*بهذا نكون قد قلصنا **الامكانيات الواردة **بالحسبان* 
•مدى الصيانة المتطلبة ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*نحن نصمم دراجة هوائية...*

•​ قررت شركة دراجات تصميم وتطوير دراجة هوائية منافسة للكوركينيت لدى الشبيبة.​​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*حاجة الدراجــــــة*

قد تسد الدراجة على حاجات كثيرة ولكن حسب القصة التي وردت نفهم أن هدف الدراجة الاساسي هو : 
 *- دراجة للرحلات الجبلية *

*غيارات *
*عجلات خاصة *​ *- التعلم على الدراجة *

*له عجلات اضافية* 

*- الوصول الى المدرسة *
*يناسب متطلبات المدينة *
*أمين *
*اضاءة أو عاكس للضوء* 

*- للارساليات *

*فيه صندوق كبير*​​​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*جمهور المستهلكين ...*

•بإمكان الدراجة أن تخدم الكثير من الناس لذلك يجب تحديد الجمهور المستهلك. 
• 
•حسب القصة التي وردت جمهور المستهلكين هو الشبيبة 
•لذلك علينا الاهتمام 
•بالشكل – جذاب 
•الحجم – قابل للتغيير ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*الظروف التي تؤخذ بالحسبان عند اختيار المواد المناسبة للدراجة...*

•الظروف الشارع – شارع معبد,الرطوبة,أرصفة... 
•درجة الحرارة في البيئة المحيطة – درجة الحرارة المتوسطة 
•الثقل المتوقع على الدراجة – متوسط أوزان الراكبين 
•ظروف تخزين الدراجة – في الشمس, الرطوبة ,مطر.. ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*المرحلة الثانية – البحث*

•في هذه المرحلة يتم جمع المعلومات حسب المتطلبات من المنتج. 
•
•يتم جمع المعلومات من الناحية ​العلمية, الاجتماعية, التاريخية التكنولوجية. ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*من بين المواضيع التي تجمع في الناحية العلمية هي صفات المواد:*

1.نسجل قائمة بالمواد التي تسد على المتطلبات من المنتج وتناسب عمل المنتج في ظروف عمله المتوقعة. ​ 
2.نبحث عن صفات المواد الواردة في القائمة​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*المرحلة الثالثة – طرح الافكار*

• في هذه المرحلة تطرح الافكار المختلفة لتصميم المنتج وفي كل فكرة علينا وصف المادة المقترحة في الحل كإحدى بنود الفكرة. 

• تقدر امكانيات تصنيع وتكاليف المادة​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*المرحلة الرابعة – اختيار الحل الافضل*

• في هذه المرحلة نختار الحل الافضل بحيث أن احدى الاعتبارات الهامة التي تؤخذ بالحسبان هي : 
• توفر المادة 
• مدى سهولة معالجة وتصنيع المادة 
• تكاليف المادة 
• ملاءمة المادة للشكل والعمل 
• يبحث المصنع في هذه المرحلة عن مزودين للمادة وعن مصادر متعددة لها.​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*المرحلة الخامسة – تطوير وتخطيط نهائي*

• اختيار المادة والتقرير عنها بشكل نهائي وإحضارها ​ 
• اختيار مواد مناسبة للنموذج الاولي ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*المرحلة السادسة – مرحلة البناء*

• بناء المنتج حسب الخطة المسبقة ومن المواد المقررة ​ 
• بمساعدة طرق معالجة عديدة تلبس المادة شكل المنتج الجديد ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*المرحلة السابعة – التقييم*

• يقيم المنتج على يد مختصين لفحص إذا كان يلبي المتطلبات منه وفي الظروف المختلفة. ​ 
• احدى الفحوصات التي تتم هي مدى ملاءمة المواد لعمل المنتج في الظروف المختلفة.​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*طرق معالجة المواد*

• لطرق معالجة المواد المختلفة تأثير كبير على اختيار المواد للمنتج. ​ 
• عند معالجة المواد نكسبها صفات لم تكن بها سابقا. ​ 
• قد تكون معالجة المواد المختلفة مكلفة تتطلب الكثير من الوقت مما يزيد من سعر المنتج نفسه.​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

ختاما أقول لكم أن هذا العمل ليس جهدا مني ولكنه منقول إليكم ..... وأسأل الله حسن الثواب
أخوكم / محمد (مهندس فلزات)


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

شكررررررررااااااااااااا


----------

